# Another one Bites the dust



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just read this-
Is this true?

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,529328,00.html


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Well if it is that's the 3rd.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

damnwow.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

philbert said:


> damnwow.


LMFAO-

Cheers Sir....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

febsalien said:


> Well if it is that's the 3rd.


Actually the 4th. Ed Mcmahon is dead too.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Well if it is that's the 3rd.


Actually the 4th. Ed Mcmahon is dead too.
[/quote]

Yeah that's true. So if they die in 3s and we have 4 does that mean there should be 2 more soon?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wikipedia and other sites are saying its true...wow...droppin like flies


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thePACK said:


> wikipedia and other sites are saying its true...wow...droppin like flies


Cheers RAF-
Thanks


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

billy mays was awesome. anyone here ever watch his new show "pitchmen"?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

WOW... thats crazy.. He just finished an ESPN commerical to


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Who really cares


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Who really cares


Go smoke one


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Who really cares


Go smoke one








[/quote]
LOL :rasp:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Who really cares


Go smoke one








[/quote]

I will I finish in half an hour you don't gotta tell me twice...

Honestly though this guy was a nobody who gave nothing to society except a bleach Alternative...can't even be compared to the other people that died


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Who really cares


Go smoke one








[/quote]

I will I finish in half an hour you don't gotta tell me twice...

Honestly though this guy was a nobody who gave nothing to society except a bleach Alternative...can't even be compared to the other people that died
[/quote]

Not saying the guy was a somebody-
But probably one of the best in the bus. as far as his field of work goes anyhow..

And your right-He can't be compared to the other's that died......But that still doesn't mean that he should be overlooked-
A death is a death no matter who it is.....It is still a tragedy and a sad time of events for said family...


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

R.I.P Mays


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Who really cares


Actually it appears quite a few care or you wouldnt have it all over the internet... now if you died on the other hand...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Who really cares


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Who really cares


Actually it appears quite a few care or you wouldnt have it all over the internet... now if you died on the other hand...
[/quote]
There would be international
mourning and all of Sri lanka would fast for three days


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

maknwar said:


> Who really cares



View attachment 182429

[/quote]









They said he got boinked on teh head from a plane.
Before he went to sleep, his wife said he wasnt feeling good...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I did see pitchmen a few times and it gave me a different perspective on him. I used to find him annoying....but he was actually a pretty good guy...and very dedicated. He also really tried to help new inventors out.

I dont know if people are overly saddened.....but I am shocked to hear this.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing buisnessman--this guy could sell refrigators in ethiopia. RIP Billy.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Must died from being around all those chemicals.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

He is a some one. 
Have you seen his house? His car? His plane?

Thats the kind of stuff you dont get if your a no one. Hes a great guy, and really will be missed.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

That kind of sucks for him, that new pitchman show was pretty good. He gets a main stream show instead of dumb commercials and instantly dies.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Who really cares


I'm pretty sure his family does and probably his employees too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

R.I.P There wont be another one like him


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Television pitchman Billy Mays - who built his fame by appearing on commercials and infomercials promoting household products and gadgets - died Sunday.

Mays, 50, was found unresponsive by his wife inside his Tampa, Fla., home at 7:45 a.m. on Sunday, according to the Tampa Police Department.

Police said there were no signs of forced entry to Mays' residence and foul play is not suspected. Authorities said an autopsy should be complete by Monday afternoon.

"Although Billy lived a public life, we don't anticipate making any public statements over the next couple of days. Our family asks that you respect our privacy during these difficult times," Mays wife, Deborah, said in a statement on Sunday.

Mays was well known for his numerous television promotions of such products as Orange Glo and OxiClean. He was also featured on the reality TV show "Pitchmen" on the Discovery Channel, which followed Mays and Anthony Sullivan in their marketing jobs.

Born William Mays in McKees Rocks, Pa., on July 20, 1958, Mays developed his style demonstrating knives, mops and other "as seen on TV" gadgets on Atlantic City's boardwalk. For years he worked as a hired gun on the state fair and home show circuits, attracting crowds with his booming voice and genial manner.

After meeting Orange Glo International founder Max Appel at a home show in Pittsburgh in the mid-1990s, Mays was recruited to demonstrate the environmentally friendly line of cleaning products on the St. Petersburg-based Home Shopping Network.

Commercials and informercials followed, anchored by the high-energy Mays showing how it's done while tossing out kitschy phrases like, "Long live your laundry!"

Recently he's been seen on commercials for a wide variety of products and is featured on the reality TV show "Pitchmen" on the Discovery Channel, which follows Mays and Anthony Sullivan in their marketing jobs. He's also been seen in ESPN ads.

His ubiquitousness and thumbs-up, in-your-face pitches won Mays plenty of fans. People line up at his personal appearances for autographed color glossies, and strangers stop him in airports to chat about the products.

"I enjoy what I do," Mays told The Associated Press in a 2002 interview. "I think it shows."

Mays was on board a US Airways flight that blew out its front tires as it landed at a Tampa airport on Saturday, MyFOXTampa.com reported.

US Airways spokesman Jim Olson said that none of the 138 passengers and five crew members were injured in the incident, but several passengers reported having bumps and bruises, according to the station.

Authorities have not said whether Mays' death was related to the incident.

Discovery Channel spokeswoman Elizabeth Hillman released a statement Sunday extending sympathy to the Mays family.

"Everyone that knows him was aware of his larger-than-life personality, generosity and warmth," Hillman's statement said. "Billy was a pioneer in his field and helped many people fulfill their dreams. He will be greatly missed as a loyal and compassionate friend."


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

double post bl, ak already posted about Billy sell a skateboard to your grandma Mays


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Oxyclean for life!!! That's unfortunate.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to think he was awesome when he first started with oxyclean. He started pitching near me at a flea market years ago. I love the show pitchmen, wonder what they are going to do with the show.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

blbig50 said:


> I used to think he was awesome when he first started with oxyclean. He started pitching near me at a flea market years ago. I love the show pitchmen, wonder what they are going to do with the show.


Didn't he do a commercial for that putty that solidifies and is apparently strong enough to hold a chain link together with 2 transport trucks pulling at it?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea thats him

didnt see the other thread, oh well


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow that suxs


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

gamgenius said:


> Wow that suxs


Haha but he gets punched out by hookers... Clearly not equals!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Actually its the 5th, dont forget David Carradine.

And we're up to 34 troops for the month of June, if anybody cares about that anymore.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Actually its the 5th, dont forget David Carradine.
> 
> And we're up to 34 troops for the month of June, if anybody cares about that anymore.


No offense but we all had a choice in what job we chose in life. If people decided to join the American Army then best of luck to you in your attempt to police the world. It's sad because I fly out to Texas every 6 months or so and meet a lot of these guys and they are average dude's who skateboard or ride bmx or whatever and they end up all weird because they end up seeing a bunch of crazy sh*t! Either or I care about the individuals and it is sad but they knew what they were getting in to.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Scooby said:


> Actually its the 5th, dont forget David Carradine.
> 
> And we're up to 34 troops for the month of June, if anybody cares about that anymore.


No offense but we all had a choice in what job we chose in life. If people decided to join the American Army then best of luck to you in your attempt to police the world. It's sad because I fly out to Texas every 6 months or so and meet a lot of these guys and they are average dude's who skateboard or ride bmx or whatever and they end up all weird because they end up seeing a bunch of crazy sh*t! Either or I care about the individuals and it is sad but they knew what they were getting in to.
[/quote]

Simmer down. Its not about the job or what paths we choose. Just unfortunate people care more about plastic pedophiles and pitch men than they do for the men and women serving.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

But that is pretty wild to think about, At least one guy dies per day out in the war. I would have thought it was less.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Merged topics about Billy Mays.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Merged topics about Billy Mays.


B_ack, have you always been a Mod? Maybe I just dont notice these things.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Merged topics about Billy Mays.


B_ack, have you always been a Mod? Maybe I just dont notice these things.
[/quote]

Actually just started helping out a couple of weeks ago. This was my first mod action, thank you for noticing. :tear:


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Merged topics about Billy Mays.


B_ack, have you always been a Mod? Maybe I just dont notice these things.
[/quote]

Hell has frozen over.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

at least now theres a use for his awesome auger. i wonder if it can dig a 6 foot hole.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> at least now theres a use for his awesome auger. i wonder if it can dig a 6 foot hole.


You an am absolute tool. I feel sorry for your parents that must claim you as their child in public.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Simmer down. Its not about the job or what paths we choose. Just unfortunate people care more about plastic pedophiles and pitch men than they do for the men and women serving.


*Just because people didnt fight for their country*...doesnt make their death any less of an impact. *Of course when you see people on TV every day....their death is a little more shocking.* That doesnt mean that the men and women that die in combat is less important...it is just a little more distant. I certainly would not expect the same reaction had I died in the line of duty...then someone like Brad Pitt....that is just life.
[/quote]

1st Bold point: It's not about Job, like I said, its just sad that 1 person's death is worth more than anybody else's. I was using the surge in troop deaths this month as an example. I'm not saying a troop's life is more important either, you just don't here about them like we should. AND nobody cares about them as much as somebody in the spotlight.

2nd Bold point: My point exactly.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Knida makes me think where Im going to be when I hit 50. RIP Billy.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Simmer down. Its not about the job or what paths we choose. Just unfortunate people care more about plastic pedophiles and pitch men than they do for the men and women serving.


*Just because people didnt fight for their country*...doesnt make their death any less of an impact. *Of course when you see people on TV every day....their death is a little more shocking.* That doesnt mean that the men and women that die in combat is less important...it is just a little more distant. I certainly would not expect the same reaction had I died in the line of duty...then someone like Brad Pitt....that is just life.
[/quote]

1st Bold point: It's not about Job, like I said, its just sad that 1 person's death is worth more than anybody else's. I was using the surge in troop deaths this month as an example. I'm not saying a troop's life is more important either, you just don't here about them like we should. AND nobody cares about them as much as somebody in the spotlight.

2nd Bold point: My point exactly.
[/quote]

It is still a god point. Farah Faucet and Michael Jackson seem to matter more than John Doe from Arkansas who had enough balls to fight for his country... Once again though, When it comes to an American soldier, no one cares since the battle in everyone Else's eyes is pointless. If you're looking for recognition do something that's worth a damn!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Scooby said:


> Simmer down. Its not about the job or what paths we choose. Just unfortunate people care more about plastic pedophiles and pitch men than they do for the men and women serving.


*Just because people didnt fight for their country*...doesnt make their death any less of an impact. *Of course when you see people on TV every day....their death is a little more shocking.* That doesnt mean that the men and women that die in combat is less important...it is just a little more distant. I certainly would not expect the same reaction had I died in the line of duty...then someone like Brad Pitt....that is just life.
[/quote]

1st Bold point: It's not about Job, like I said, its just sad that 1 person's death is worth more than anybody else's. I was using the surge in troop deaths this month as an example. I'm not saying a troop's life is more important either, you just don't here about them like we should. AND nobody cares about them as much as somebody in the spotlight.

2nd Bold point: My point exactly.
[/quote]

It is still a god point. Farah Faucet and Michael Jackson seem to matter more than John Doe from Arkansas who had enough balls to fight for his country... Once again though, When it comes to an American soldier, no one cares since the battle in everyone Else's eyes is pointless. If you're looking for recognition do something that's worth a damn!
[/quote]

I guess what's "worth a damn" is purely opinion. Even to me, a vet, not so much Iraq, but Afghanistan is worth a damn and serving overseas altogether is worth a damn. But I hear ya, everybody's opinion of what occupations and lifestyles that are "worth a damn" are different.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I have his laundry soap, good stuff.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow i totally didnt see this post. Funny how i just went into the lounge to post mine and i didnt see AK's topic yet mine is named like the same thing


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> at least now theres a use for his awesome auger. i wonder if it can dig a 6 foot hole.


You an am absolute tool. I feel sorry for your parents that must claim you as their child in public.
[/quote]

LMFAO


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I agree I think its BS everyone cries for these people yet a soldier dies no one ever hears of it. These are kids, yeah kids 19-mid 20 year olds dieing for a county that they have ever so slightly experienced if at all. My best friends bro is a sniper over in Irag or afghanistan, where ever hes needed really. He thinks its BS we are over there but he said if we are going to be fighting he'd rather be doing it in any other country but ours. That said Billy died from heart problems. As much yelling and as amped up as he was promoting these products it doesnt surprise me. RIP and the circle of three is complete. Well more like 4. Seems that myth has upped the antie.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Actually its the 5th, dont forget David Carradine.
> 
> And we're up to 34 troops for the month of June, if anybody cares about that anymore.


No offense but we all had a choice in what job we chose in life. If people decided to join the American Army then best of luck to you in your attempt to police the world. It's sad because I fly out to Texas every 6 months or so and meet a lot of these guys and they are average dude's who skateboard or ride bmx or whatever and they end up all weird because they end up seeing a bunch of crazy sh*t! Either or I care about the individuals and it is sad but they knew what they were getting in to.
[/quote]

Simmer down. Its not about the job or what paths we choose. Just unfortunate people care more about plastic pedophiles and pitch men than they do for the men and women serving.
[/quote]

PREACH ON BROTHER PREACH ON!!!!








Sad that Mays died but we all do and TWTR nailed it on the head. I care more about servicemen and women from the states then I ever would about those who have died recently.The people trying to make the world a safer place deserve to be cried over than any celebrity that has died recently with the exception of McMahon as he was a pilot in Korea during the war.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

So.... if all of you offended individuals dont want to listen or hear about a tv stars death maybe you should remove yourself from the computer and turn off your television sets?? that would be a start...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> So.... if all of you offended individuals dont want to listen or hear about a tv stars death maybe you should remove yourself from the computer and turn off your television sets?? that would be a start...


People die sure, but peopel care more if MJ dies then a normal person becasue more peopel knew him its that simple. If alot of people know a celeb that dies they will care more then some John Doe they know nothing about. Im not crying over MJ's death, but Im more interested in it then some other person regardless if their in the military or not since i may not know either personally, but you deffinitly know more of one then the other. Also you have to think many people grew up when MJ was a star before he really went crazy.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

RIP Billy Mays, I loved Pitchmen (the few episodes I had seen atleast.) I didnLt have a single ounce of compassion for MJ, FF on the other hand was a humanitarian of sorts with the work she did with her cancer documentary and all the contributions to the American Cancer Society. And not to be dissrespectful or anything, but when I hear Ed McMahon had died my only thought was "wow thatt sucks, but I didn't even think he was still alive."


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

maknwar said:


> Merged topics about Billy Mays.


B_ack, have you always been a Mod? Maybe I just dont notice these things.
[/quote]

Hell has frozen over.
[/quote]

I thought it was in the 80s today in Cincinnati.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

exodon king said:


> at least now theres a use for his awesome auger. i wonder if it can dig a 6 foot hole.


And more classless taste comes out


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHHAHA.
who cares. seriously? he made commercials!
all you little girls getting all sensitive about it. 
you really need lives.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Jus sayin bro!!! We've already figured out that evidently u don't care. GG did make a good point about you though.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

what, that you should learn the English language before trying to insult someone in it.
bahahahahha.
i might have been offended if it made sense. actually, no, i wouldnt have.
not only did he sound like a complete tard grammatically, but the context itself was just short of "i know you are, but what am i".
seriously. dont try to match wits with someone when you cant even formulate a simple sentence. its just pathetic.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

exodon king said:


> what, that you should learn the English language before trying to insult someone in it.
> bahahahahha.
> i might have been offended if it made sense. actually, no, i wouldnt have.
> not only did he sound like a complete tard grammatically, but the context itself was just short of "i know you are, but what am i".
> seriously. *dont try to match wits with someone when you cant even formulate a simple sentence. its just pathetic.*


The same could be said about criticizing somebody's grammar on a fish forum. And you don't do very well with punctuation.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

difference is, my lack of punctuation is intentional.
and i didnt even mention punctuation. maybe you should start with forming an intelligent sentance, then move on to trying to insult someone.



Grosse Gurke said:


> You an am absolute tool.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!

FAIL

and even that was a side note to the original point. 
you girls get way to sensitive about things that dont matter at all. was billy mays your daddy? was the the preacher that used to touch you in catholic school? did he die doing something important for our country?
no. 
he was a nobody. 
a 2am infomercial personality of absolutely no relevance to anything. yet you ladies get so worked up about it.
its actually pretty sad that the death of a commercial personality can twist your panties up so much. id hate to see how you react when something important happens. you might as well kill yourselves now.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Whatever







Back to the topic....It's a sad thing he croaked because him and sully made a good team on pitchmen. I enjoyed the show. Yea he may have seemed annoying on some of those informercials, but he was actually a really great guy and seemed to bend outta his way for the new inventors. Kind of crazy how he died also, makes me wonder if he had any other health concerns that I adn't caught or read about.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

exodon king said:


> what, that you should learn the English language before trying to insult someone in it.
> bahahahahha.
> i might have been offended if it made sense. actually, no, i wouldnt have.
> not only did he sound like a complete tard grammatically, but the context itself was just short of "i know you are, but what am i".
> seriously. dont try to match wits with someone when you cant even formulate a simple sentence. its just pathetic.


Are you talking about GG?







Do you know who runs this site?







Calling GG a tard







You could say what he wrote didnt make sence, but calling the guy that can ban you from a great site like this a tard is just stupid IMO. Lucky what I have seen of GG he prob wouldnt ban you like I would!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

nope, didnt even notice he was the "webmaster" till you mentioned it. but either way, that wouldnt change my response at all. 
the way i see it, if youre willing to make such an ignorant and (potentially) insulting comment, (and with such a failed attempt at english), you should be man enough to take whatever comes after that. but time will tell on that one.
its a pretty simple concept. dont dish it if you cant take it.
and if youre sensitive enough to cry about a joke about billy mays, im sure abuse of "power" is right up your alley. it really wouldnt surprise me either way.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

exodon king said:


> You an am absolute tool.


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!

FAIL

and even that was a side note to the original point. 
you girls get way to sensitive about things that dont matter at all. was billy mays your daddy? was the the preacher that used to touch you in catholic school? did he die doing something important for our country?
no. 
he was a nobody. 
a 2am infomercial personality of absolutely no relevance to anything. yet you ladies get so worked up about it.
its actually pretty sad that the death of a commercial personality can twist your panties up so much. id hate to see how you react when something important happens. you might as well kill yourselves now.
[/quote]

I generally can't be bothered with arguing or commenting on how people portray themselves on the internet but on a scale of 1 to 10, you're an idiot.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

aww. too bad im not a sensitive little girl like some of the other people in here, or that might have hurt.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

exodon king said:


> nope, didnt even notice he was the "webmaster" till you mentioned it. but either way, that wouldnt change my response at all.
> the way i see it, if youre willing to make such an ignorant and (potentially) insulting comment, (and with such a failed attempt at english), you should be man enough to take whatever comes after that. but time will tell on that one.
> its a pretty simple concept. dont dish it if you cant take it.
> and if youre sensitive enough to cry about a joke about billy mays, im sure abuse of "power" is right up your alley. it really wouldnt surprise me either way.


either way I look at who im sh*t talking first, but thats just me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

exodon king said:


> nope, didnt even notice he was the "webmaster" till you mentioned it. but either way, that wouldnt change my response at all.
> the way i see it, if youre willing to make such an ignorant and (potentially) insulting comment, (and with such a failed attempt at english), you should be man enough to take whatever comes after that. but time will tell on that one.
> its a pretty simple concept. dont dish it if you cant take it.
> and if youre sensitive enough to cry about a joke about billy mays, im sure abuse of "power" is right up your alley. it really wouldnt surprise me either way.



View attachment 182505


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Pit_man said:


> nope, didnt even notice he was the "webmaster" till you mentioned it. but either way, that wouldnt change my response at all.
> the way i see it, if youre willing to make such an ignorant and (potentially) insulting comment, (and with such a failed attempt at english), you should be man enough to take whatever comes after that. but time will tell on that one.
> its a pretty simple concept. dont dish it if you cant take it.
> and if youre sensitive enough to cry about a joke about billy mays, im sure abuse of "power" is right up your alley. it really wouldnt surprise me either way.



View attachment 182505

[/quote]

bahahahahha. do you even know the meaning of the word anonymity? 
by this theory, every person on this board who goes by a "screen name", and doesn have his/her personal information posted is a "dickwad".
lol
welcome to the club RNR


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Your a real tough guy aren't you. Dude relax it's the frigging internet... Don't like how people treat u.. Change ur username


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Your a real tough guy aren't you. Dude relax it's the frigging internet... Don't like how people treat u.. Change ur username


is this a joke? bahahahhaah.
im as relaxed as can be. im laughing at the rest of the people getting riled up over here. 
lol. i could really care less.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

But if you look at end result Ex it's a person that all of a sudden is a devil and cursing up a storm. I am not anonymous if you have checked the site at all. If you need a clue well here one is, go to the comments and suggestions section and find Thank you from RnR and you will see my name big and clear. I have nothing to hide nor do I need to hide behind anything. I am who I am and RnR is exactly who I be. So I don't need to hide behind a handle man. If you put my name with where I live I figure there is not another person with my name in a town of 70K so I can be quite easy to find.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> But if you look at end result Ex it's a person that all of a sudden is a devil and cursing up a storm. I am not anonymous if you have checked the site at all. If you need a clue well here one is, go to the comments and suggestions section and find Thank you from RnR and you will see my name big and clear. I have nothing to hide nor do I need to hide behind anything. I am who I am and RnR is exactly who I be. So I don't need to hide behind a handle man. If you put my name with where I live I figure there is not another person with my name in a town of 70K so I can be quite easy to find.


why would i even bother to look any of that up?
youre another internet nobody like me and every other person on this board (and others). otherwise youre handle would be "my name is (first, mi, last) and i live @ blah blah blah. and if you, (or anyone else for that matter), di have that, it would only further show a cry for attention. 
its always the wannabe tough guys that start talking about, "youre hiding behind your screen" or "im right here, come and find me". BAHAHAHAH. GTFO with that nonsense. everybody wants to be tough on the net, and it just makes you (not, YOU, but a general "you") look even more pathetic.

either way, this is going WAY off topic. 
billy mays is dead.
good riddance
and if that offends you. you really need to find more important things in your life to worry about, because your priorities are majorly skewed.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't really care that he is dead but I do care when people take shots at the site and/or members I admire in general. That seems to be your object in whole since you have gotten here. Don't get me wrong I could care really but this is one big family pretty much and you seem hell bent on being the cousin that wants to get on everyone's nerves. Fine by me really the site needs the black sheep reject cousin and you fill in nicely. Ooops I got off topic again and I imagine I will recieve 32 reported posts in my message box before the night is through. The point you made is correct we are all pretty much anonymous but you are the only one lately seemingly trying to beak off anyone and everyone that you think is doing something wrong or out of line. On your threads or replying to you that rubs you wrong and not understanding that with a group this big it is inevitable that personalities clash man. I am not trying to be a dick or set you off it is just a observation. Since searching where I told you is a big deal I could post the link and no Ex I don't think I'm tough nor do I need to be. Funny thing is that even though I would be easy to find most that talk a big game or try to start sh*t over the internet are cowards in real life I find. Just like texting or telephone tough guy game you know All words no Balls. It might be different in your case I imagine and hope so. Your pics and knowledge are a asset to the site as well as your opinion if you learned not to jump down everyones throat as a first action. Take it how you want man I just an observer in this case and not choosing sides at all.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Like I said I simply find it tasteless and disrespectful when a guy can say "he's a 2 AM infomercial nobody" when the doods prolly made millions more then he could ever dream of. I guess it jus goes to show he has the mentality of a 4 y/o.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> Like I said I simply find it tasteless and disrespectful when a guy can say "he's a 2 AM infomercial nobody" when the doods prolly made millions more then he could ever dream of. I guess it jus goes to show he has the mentality of a 4 y/o.





staten island obituaries jun 28 said:


> Edward Charles Varesi, 61, of Oakwood, a retired real estate broker and carpenter died Friday, from a long illness, at Richmond University Medical Center, West Brighton. Arrangements are being handled by the Virginia Funeral Chapel, Dongan Hills
> 
> Luciano J. Bertinelli, 81, of Dongan Hills, a tile installer and Parks Department worker who triumphed over boyhood polio to become a renowned baseball coach to legions of boys on Staten Island, died Friday at home. Arrangements are being handled by Harmon Home for Funerals, West Brighton.
> 
> ...


i dont see you shedding your e-tears for any of these people who died the same day as your beloved tv nobody. and this is just one city.

or how about the fact that (since the war started in march 03) as of jun 28th (national kill a tv nobody day) *4,318* members of the us military lost their lives in iraq.

i dont hear you crying about that. AND THEY ACTUALLY DO SOMETHING IMPORTANT. not just selling laundry detergent at 3 in the morning.

in the big picture, he was nobody. 
again. some of you really need to get your priorities in order, and quit being so damn sensitive.
if you cant take a joke, you should get off the internet and go hang yourself.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

And my sympathy goes out their families. I have the utmost respect for our men over seas protecting us....I jus think u have a tasteless sense of humor...I think we all have our priorities in order here and are grown adults minus you. I do not agree that he was a nobody. Evidently he's a somebody if he had his own t.v show. With all that being said I'm done rambling with you. You've made ur point clear that ur a big bag of sh*t so keep on rattling away all you want.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

the_w8 said:


> And my sympathy goes out their families....I jus think u have a tasteless sense of humor...I think we all have our priorities in order here and are grown adults minus you. I do not agree that he was a nobody. Evidently he's a somebody if he had his own t.v show. With all that being said I'm done rambling with you. You've made ur point clear that ur a big bag of sh*t so keep on rattling away all you want.


bahahah. good cop out.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yikes....attacked by exodon king. How can I face my family and friends after such an amazing onslaught of literary mastery? I have been put in my place. From now on I will do a better job of proof reading my posts. I apologize to those I have offended.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

exodon king said:


> im as relaxed as can be. im laughing at the rest of the people getting riled up over here.


I don't think anybody is getting riled up. I think we all just like to see your ignorant "bahahaha" responses. Honestly... You're not really doing anything to get people riled up, try harder.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> im as relaxed as can be. im laughing at the rest of the people getting riled up over here.


I don't think anybody is getting riled up. I think we all just like to see your ignorant "bahahaha" responses. Honestly... You're not really doing anything to get people riled up, try harder.
[/quote]

Yet you still feel the need to respond as though your opinion matters. Your right, clearly you're not riled up.
Good job further proving the point.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh sorry...

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

There you go.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

exodon king said:


> Oh sorry...
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> There you go.


Have some respect for my Thread....This garbage is derailing.....And could be considered Spam at the finest...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Alright...because the king is starting to seriously piss off the staff here with his complete disrespect for anyone other then himself....Im going to suspend him. For me it is the hypocrisy of the 18 reported posts I got from him over comments in his posts about the chick with the crazy eyes....and now he had completely destroyed this thread with off topic posts and trash talking. It looks like his “If you cant take it don’t dish it out” philosophy only applies to other people. I dont really care what he said about me.....Im a little more secure then to get worked up over that....but since it seems he wont quit trashing members.....looks like he needs a little time in the corner.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Billy Mays, here. Back to the thread!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Billy Mays, here. Back to the thread!


If you hurry, I'll throw in not one but two more posts for free!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Haha


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Not entirely sure who he was But R.I.P........JaboodyDubs always give me a laugh though.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks GG....R.I.P Billy!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thats too bad.

seems like he was looking for recognition he deserved (if you watch his and sully's show) once he got to his peak he dies....now thats sad. The others celebrity's were way past there prime.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Billy May's cocaine use may have led to death


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

diddye said:


> Billy May's cocaine use may have led to death


I read that as well.....

Damn addicts


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Cocaine is a helluva drug!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Gordeez said:


> Cocaine is a helluva drug!


----------

